# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  شاهد مباراة المريخ ضد كايزر مباشر

## kampbell

*


*

----------


## زول هناك

*ما شاء الله حصريات
*

----------


## زول هناك

*صورة نظيفة مدهشة دا حلم ولا علم  ما شاء الله 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول الزعيم متاخر بهدف
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*هدف تاني للفريق الكازخستاني
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*احسن علشان ما نوم علي عسل
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*توقف الارسال
                        	*

----------


## مهدي إبراهيم

*خسر المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها عصر اليوم أمام كايزر الكازخستاني بهدفين نظيفين والتي جاءت ضمن برنامجه الإعدادي الحالي بمدينة انطاليا التركية، وسجل الفريق الكازخستاني هدفيه على مدار الشوطين وأشرك الجهاز الفني للأحمر في المباراة تشكيلة جديدة بعد أن أراح اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في تجربة اوتياروا الكازخستاني عصر أمس الجمعة، وسيختتم المريخ تجاربه الإعدادية بانطاليا بمواجهة تابول الكازخستاني يوم بعد غدٍ الاثنين ومن ثم يتوجه للدوحة لأداء ثلاث تجارب ودية هناك أمام المرخية والأهلي القطريين فيما لم يتحدد الفريق الثالث الذي سيواجهه الأحمر في تجربته الثالثة بالدوحة قبل العودة للخرطوم مطلع يناير المقبل.


*

----------


## ود من الله

*لو سمحتوا يا شباب دايرين التشكيله التي لعبت المباراة
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*لعب المريخ بتوليفة ضمت: عصام عبد الرحيم (حارس مرمى).. صلاح نمر، بخيت خميس، التاج ابراهيم ومحمد حقّار (رباعي خط الدفاع).. سيرجيو باسكال، محمد هاشم التكت، عاطف خالد وجلال ابراهيم (رباعي خط الوسط).. محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والنيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا (خط الهجوم)..
*

----------


## kampbell

*المريخ يخسر تجربته الاعدادية الرابعة أمام كايزر
الكازاخي بهدفين دون مقابل 

 معسكر_المريخ
تلقى المريخ الخسارة في مباراته الاعدادية الودية الرابعة أمس أمام فريق كايزر الكازاخستاني، احد اندية الدوري الكازاخي الأول، بهدفين دون مقابل.. وكان فريق كايزر استطاع الوصول الى شباك المريخ في الدقيقة 36 من زمن الوشط الأول والمباراة، قبل ان يضيف الهدف الثاني بعد مرور دقيقة واحدة من بداية الشوط الثاني للقاء..
جاءت المباراة قوية للغاية، حيث قدّم فريق كايزر تجربة حقيقية للمريخ الذي عمد مدربه الالماني أنتوان هاي، على اشراك المجموعة التي لم تشارك في مباراة الأمس مع وجود اضافتين تمثلتا في اشراك صلاح نمر ومحمد الرشيد بالتناوب بواقع 40 دقيقة لنمر و50 دقيقة لمحمد الرشيد، في حين اضطّر المدير الفني للمريخ اجراء تبديلين اخر عمر اللقاء قضيا باخراج النيجيري كليتشي اوسونوا والطرف الايمن جلال ابراهيم ودخول محمد عبد الرحمن والقائد أمير كمال..
و أضاع المريخ عدداً من الفرص السهلة، حيث لم يكن رماته موفقون في ترجمة الفرص الحقيقة التي توفرت لهم ابتداءً من كليتشي وعنكبة في الشوط الاول.. انتهاءً بفرصتي محمد عبد الرحمن التي ارتدت الاول فيهما بالقائم الايسر ولم يتصرف في الفرصة الثانية بطريقة سديدة ليضيّع فرصة تعديل النتيجة بالنسبة للمريخ.
ولعب المريخ بتوليفة ضمت: عصام عبد الرحيم (حارس مرمى).. صلاح نمر، بخيت خميس، التاج ابراهيم ومحمد حقّار (رباعي خط الدفاع).. سيرجيو باسكال، محمد هاشم التكت، عاطف خالد وجلال ابراهيم (رباعي خط الوسط).. محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والنيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا (خط الهجوم)..
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## tolowss

*تجربة طيبة مع تشكيلة لم تلعب مع بعض من قبل
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*تجربه طيبه جدا والمريخ امتلك الكوره كثيرا لكن هنالك رعونه  من المهاجمين  وبالذات عنكبه ربنا اريحنا منو لكن هنالك تحسن فى الاداء الكوره فى الارض لعب ممرحل نتمنى الاستفاده فى مقبل الايام والمريخ ماشى كويس هنالك لاعبين يبدو المدرب عرف عيوبهم فى الموسم الماضى والان شغال معاهم كويس لتفادى سلبيات الموسم الماضى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمناها قد افادت الفريق
واسكتت اصحاب الحلاقيم الكبيرة بالحديث عن ضعف التجارب

*

----------


## ابو همام

*رغم الهزيمه  ومرارتها لكن  الواحد يحس بانو  فى تسليم  وتسلم  صاح وكورة ارضيه دون تعقيد  وحركه  دون  كورة    وتقارب  خطوط   
وفى بعض الهنات  بالذات فى  الطرف  الشمال   ممكن بمرور الزمن   تتصلح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور: المريخ يخسر لأول مرة في معسكر تركيا الإعدادي




السودان- بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ في مباراته الإعدادية الرابعة بتركيا






تلقى  فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ  السوداني اليوم السبت خسارته الأولى خلال  مبارياته الإعدادية بمعسكره في  مدينة أنطاليا التركية، وجاءت على يد كايزر  الكازاخستاني بنتيجة 0-2.

وأحرز كايزر الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 36، وأضاف الهدف الثاني بعد مرور دقيقة واحدة من بداية الشوط الثاني.

جاءت  المباراة قوية للغاية، حيث قدّم فريق كايزر تجربة حقيقية للمريخ الذي  قرر  مدربه الألماني أنتوني هاي، الدفع بالمجموعة التي لم تشارك ضد  أوتاريو  الكازاخي.

وأضاع  المريخ عدداً من الفرص السهلة، بعد فشل لاعبيه في ترجمة الفرص  الحقيقة  التي توفرت لهم بداية من كليتشي وعنكبة في الشوط الأول انتهاءً  بفرصتي محمد  عبد الرحمن.

وعلّق المدير الفني للمريخ أنتوني هاي على المباراة  والنتيجة وقال إن  الخسارة بهدفين دون رد كانت بمثابة درس للجميع اللاعبين  الذين أدركوا  ضرورة الالتزام التكتيكي في جميع لحظات المباراة.

وأضاف  أن المريخ يملك عناصر موهوبة لأبعد الحدود تنقصهم بعض الجوانب  الفنية  والتكتيكية ليكونوا الأفضل على الإطلاق ويمنحوا المريخ البطولات  ويحققوا  الإنجازات.

وواصل: "هناك عدد من الجوانب السلبية التي صاحبت أداء  اللاعبين وقمنا  بتقييدها وملاحظتها في الجهاز الفني وهي مكشوفة وسوف نقوم  بتصحيحها"

ومن جانبه قال المدافع الإيفواري بالمريخ باسكال واوا:  "أمامنا منافسات  قوية وتحتاج لمجهود بدني كبير، على المستوى الشخصي ألمس  مدى الجدية بين  اللاعبين وأتمنى أن نزيد من مستوى الحماس بيننا للاستفادة  لأبعد الحدود من  معسكر تركيا".

وأضاف:"المباراة قدمت لنا قياسا  حقيقيا للمستوى العام لفرقتنا، فريق كايزر  منظم تكتيكياً أكثر من فرقة  أتاريو رغم أن الأخير كان فريقا قويا بدنياً  لأبعد الحدود".




*

----------

